# anyone in south Bergen County, NJ?



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

Im looking for occasional ride buddies in the Rutherford/Lyndhurst/Hasbrook Heights/Clifton area. Getting kind of lonely down here in Rutherford and dont feel like riding north to make 2-wheel friends. 

Ive seen some of you out there so email [email protected] or post to this board if interested.

-pom


----------

